# Easy to configure gamepad/joystick?

## nalin

Im having problems getting a logitec wingman (gameport) gamepad to work under gentoo.  I have read the kernel joystick documentation, and all posts i could find remotely related to getting the gamepad working but to little avail...

My problem I believe is due to the adi (logitec gamepad) module, as I can get a /dev/input/js0 device with the analog (generic joystick) module but when I try using the adi module instead this device is not created.  A number of posts refer to the need to hotplug the usb version of my joystick which is, for obvious reasons, impossible with a gameport device, and I wonder if the module errors causing this bug are the source of my woes.  

While I would love to get the joystick I own going, I am looking for comments on what joysticks/gamepads others have found easy to get going under gentoo.

----------

## gsf

WEll , i got a sidewinder working under gentoo and its easy.

Hes connected to the soundcard (SB Live) so i have only to put

emu10k1-gp

joydev

sidewinder

in modules.autoload.

Greetz

----------

## nalin

thank you

I ended up printing out the joystick hardware compatibility list and hitting the computer store and ended up with a gavis gamepad pro usb, which has proved a good investment all around...cheap, enough buttons to emulate playstation, and extremely easy to get going (gameport, joydev, grip, and the hotplug package with appropriate kernel configuration)...

I also took the time to contact the maintainer of the kernel joystick support and document the adi bug so perhaps logitecs will be less problematic in the future

Incedently are you using alsa, I found getting my gameport (ns558 module) going with alsa was problematic as it needed to load before alsa

----------

